
Why Is Customer Service So Bad? Because It’s Profitable - betocmn
https://hbr.org/2019/02/why-is-customer-service-so-bad-because-its-profitable
======
zeroname
It's not profitable to give bad customer service, it's highly unprofitable to
give _good_ customer service while keeping product/service prices down.

Remember, the upside is low prices. If you're only worth a couple of dollars
in profit per year but then you eat it up in support calls, the company is
better off _not_ having you as a customer.

